# More pictures!!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm picking up my ball of quills on Wednesday!

I'm so excited ahhhh and the breeder sent me some more pictures of my beautiful boy <3

He's the lightest color in all of his pics

ISN'T HE JUST ADORABLE?!?!


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Awww. Congratulations!
I remember the day I got wilbur. We got lost going to the breeder's home. lol. 
He puked in the car at least 3 times, poor guy was a mess. 

Waiting is the hardest, especially the last few days but at least he's yours!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

allears.fan said:


> Awww. Congratulations!
> I remember the day I got wilbur. We got lost going to the breeder's home. lol.
> He puked in the car at least 3 times, poor guy was a mess.
> 
> Waiting is the hardest, especially the last few days but at least he's yours!


awe, poor Wilbur! I hope my hedgie does okay in the car... We'll be driving for about an hour :/
I hope I don't get lost, but I've never been to this area... and neither has my friend (who is driving me) LOL so I hope all goes well 

I'm just so excited! I should actually be working on a French oral presentation right now, but I'm just so distracted, I keep looking over his pictures and rambling to my friends about him! haha


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable!! Looks like a algerian grey snowflake with that dark little nose


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Adorable!! Looks like a algerian grey snowflake with that dark little nose


yeah i was thinking maybe a gray or a brown 

we'll see ^-^
i'll post better pictures and such once i get him and he settles down


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too cute  I can't wait to see some more pics of your little guy when you get him home and settled in.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats, he's a cutie!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what is his name?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He is absolutely PRECIOUS, I can't get over how cute he is. <3 I'm sure you two will be very happy together, be sure to keep us updated on the little one.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> what is his name?


I still haven't decided on a name yet  I had Tofu on my mind for a while, but my boyfriend seems to think that I should put more thought into his name :lol:



Sela said:


> He is absolutely PRECIOUS, I can't get over how cute he is. <3 I'm sure you two will be very happy together, be sure to keep us updated on the little one.


I will keep you all posted  It's gonna be hard to leave him alone for a couple of days so that he can settle in! I'm going to want to take him out and play with him as soon as I bring him home!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > what is his name?
> ...


yeah, it was hard leaving sweetie in peace for the first few days, but of course we had to. poor baby was already traumatized by all the changes.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

They're playing follow the leader in the 2nd picture!  He's adorable, and I believe you're picking him up tomorrow so good luck!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Amy1024 said:


> They're playing follow the leader in the 2nd picture!  He's adorable, and I believe you're picking him up tomorrow so good luck!


actually, i'm picking him up on wednesday, because my friend couldn't get the car for tuesday 
but it's so soon ahh <3 i can't wait


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Amy1024 said:
> 
> 
> > They're playing follow the leader in the 2nd picture!  He's adorable, and I believe you're picking him up tomorrow so good luck!
> ...


Don't worry too much, it's good that you have even more time for last minute preparations!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a little angel! How lucky you are!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

About the car sickness.. An hour is a pretty long drive for a baby hedgie.
Tell your friend to be careful to keep a constant speed (cruise control helps)
and don't accelerate or decelerate suddenly or make hard turns.
Maintaining a longer distance away from the car in front of you will enable you to do that.
I'm not trying to sound like a defensive driver instructor..
My boyfriend gets really annoyed when I remind him to do this when he drives with Pineapple in the car.
But I know that it helps because Pineapple never throws up when I drive but she does when he drives.
Little things will make a huge huge difference for your little hedgie
I hope you guys have a safe trip!


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Very cute!! You're reminding me of a couple weeks ago when I was freaking out about picking up Freya, lol.
So happy for you!!
hr


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

kurai18 said:


> About the car sickness.. An hour is a pretty long drive for a baby hedgie.
> Tell your friend to be careful to keep a constant speed (cruise control helps)
> and don't accelerate or decelerate suddenly or make hard turns.
> Maintaining a longer distance away from the car in front of you will enable you to do that.
> ...


Thanks for the advice ^-^
My friend is actually a very careful driver, so I don't think we'll have such problems 
I'll remind her though!
Although a big part of the trip is gonna be a bit bumpy :/ the area we're going to isn't very smoothly paved, etc because the breeder lives in a very quiet farming town


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgiesrule said:


> Very cute!! You're reminding me of a couple weeks ago when I was freaking out about picking up Freya, lol.
> So happy for you!!
> hr


Yeah I'm freaking out a little! XD
I'm also a bit worried. I have everything ready, but I bought a rabbit cage (used) and I won't be getting it until Thursday, so I have prepared a smaller rubbermaid cage for him at the moment.
Hopefully he won't be too stressed about having to move a second time so soon :/


----------



## Josiane (Jun 7, 2010)

Aww he's sooo cute! 

I also had to drive an hour to pick up me hedgie but it turned out fine and he even slept most of the time.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys, so my hedgie is finally home!
We got stuck in traffic on our way back, so instead of it taking an hour, it took 2 
He's home and safe now, though  I saw him eat, drink and start exploring so I think he's fine.
He doesn't like my cat too much though :lol:
The instant he smelled my cat he started huffing and even growling a bit.
I didn't want to stress him out, so I've kicked my cat out of the room for now.

I'll post pictures once he settles in!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay!! That's awesome, congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

